# Envoi messages avec Mail sous connexion VPN



## Arthur-T (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis peu je réside dans une résidence étudiante. La connexion que jutilise est une connexion «Docking VPN» avec câble Ethernet.

Je n'ai aucun problème pour recevoir des emails sous Mail, cependant lorsque j'essaie d'en envoyer les messages restent bloqués dans la boite d'envoi. Y a-t-il une manip à faire dans les préférences pour utiliser mail avec ce nouveau type de connexion?

Cela m'importune assez dans la mesure où je suis régulièrement amené à envoyer des mails.

Merci infiniment


Arthur


----------



## Aliboron (5 Octobre 2011)

As-tu adapté le SMTP en correspondance avec les prescriptions de ton hébergeur ? C'est en général par là que se cache la solution du "problème"... Le fait que tu passes par VPN ne change en principe rien à cet aspect de la question.


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Dans ce fil, il est question de Mail et de son fonctionnement. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Arthur-T (5 Octobre 2011)

non effectivement, je dois changer ça dans les préférences de Mail?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h08 ----------

Voilà ce qu'indique la fenêtre "préférences" de Mail:


----------



## Aliboron (5 Octobre 2011)

Arthur-T a dit:


> Voilà ce qu'indique la fenêtre "préférences" de Mail :


Apparemment, tu as oublié de joindre l'image. Mais peu importe, dans la mesure où on ne sait pas quelles sont les instructions qui t'ont été données par ton nouvel hébergeur (ton Université ?) on ne va pas pouvoir te dire grand chose de plus...


----------



## Arthur-T (5 Octobre 2011)

L'image s'affiche bien de mon coté.

Je la remets:






Sinon qu'entends tu par instructions?


----------



## Aliboron (5 Octobre 2011)

Arthur-T a dit:


> L'image s'affiche bien de mon coté.


Oui, peut-être bien que c'est chez moi, car elle est hébergée sur un site que l'anti-virus estime douteux... Pas grave, peut-être que je verrai ça ce soir. 



Arthur-T a dit:


> Sinon qu'entends tu par instructions ?


Ben, quand on t'a indiqué comment te connecter à l'internet, logiquement on a dû te dire quel SMTP utiliser pour envoyer le courrier. Sinon, demande au service informatique de l'établissement. 

Note que tu devrais pouvoir utiliser les comptes chez des hébergeurs (comme Gmail) qui utilisent leur propre serveur SMTP mais passant par une connexion sécurisée. Sauf que certains établissement peuvent bloquer les envois vers ces SMTP... Après, il te reste toujours le Webmail, mais c'est moins pratique.

[MàJ]


Aliboron a dit:


> peut-être bien que c'est chez moi, car elle est hébergée sur un site que l'anti-virus estime douteux... Pas grave, peut-être que je verrai ça ce soir.


En effet, je la vois maintenant. Bon, donc c'est Gmail, ce qui laisse penser que c'est peut-être ton hébergeur qui bloque les envois. Raison de plus pour suivre les instructions qu'ils devraient t'avoir donné ou, sinon, contacter le service dédié&#8230;

En tout cas, tu ne donnes pas assez d'informations sur le contexte pour qu'on puisse ajouter grand chose, à mon avis.


----------



## Arthur-T (5 Octobre 2011)

Voici comment j'ai connecté mon ordinateur:


----------



## Aliboron (5 Octobre 2011)

Ben oui, c'est bien gentil tout ça, on ne doute pas que ta connexion à l'internet se fait bien. Mais ça ne nous dit pas comment tu dois paramétrer au niveau SMTP. Quand on t'a donné les consignes pour paramétrer ta connexion internet, on t'a probablement aussi indiqué comment faire pour paramétrer les serveurs sortants. 

Si ce n'est pas le cas, contacte les administrateurs du réseau ncl.ac.uk et soumets-leur ton problème : eux, ils savent ce qui est bloqué et ce qui ne l'est pas, ils savent quels paramétrages il faut pour envoyer le courrier (peut-être un smtp.ncl.ac.uk ?)


----------

